# St. Louis? Washington University?



## Enforcer (Mar 20, 2002)

I'm currently both in St. Louis and attending Washington University, and I'd like to join a game if I could. I have no car, and will be out of town for the summer, but maybe someone still has an opening for me?


----------



## Enforcer (Apr 17, 2002)

Okay, now I'm asking if anyone in St. Louis will have an opening for me starting next September. I should also have a car by then. I'll be 21 by that time, if it matters.


----------

